# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  مكياج النمر ...

## عاشقه اهل البيت

هـو حـلـوو بس ثـقـيـل

بس انـتـوو شـو رايـكــم.

----------


## سوار

عاشقة

مشكورة على هالنوع الجديد من المكياج 

والله بعد جم يوم الله يستر شنو بيطلعون لنا

يمكن حديقة حيوان كاملة  خخخ

والتداخل حلو بالالوان بس مثل ماقلتي ثقيل ويعتمد على اللي بتحط المكياج والثياب

تحياتي

----------


## هديل

مرة حليو

بس احسه مايناسب اي بنت

ولا اي لبس

يعني يبي له تناسق مع شكل الوحدة ولبسها 

خخخخخخخخ>>حتى المكياج سوينها فلسفة

مشكورة خيتي على الصور الروعه

تحياتي لك

----------


## عاشقه الامام علي

مشكوره حبيبتي وانا رايي من رايج هو حلو بس ثقيل

----------


## فاطمية المكارم

** 
*ما يطلعون عندي*

*تحياتي*

----------


## حب السماء

السلام 



شكراً  (عاشقة اهل البيت) على المكياج الحلووو


بأنتظار جديدك المميز ...


تسلم يدك..


ما ننحرم منك ..



تحياتي القلبية..
حب السماء

----------


## hope

مره روووعه واحب هذا  النوع وااايد
وكنت ادوووور على صووره من زماان 
مااتقصري
الله يعطيش الف عاااااافيه

----------


## بيسان

وين الصور

لا تضهر لدي صور

بس عالعموم ثنكس

----------


## نور علي

*الف شكر لك* 

*عاشقه آل البيت*

*على الذوق الحلو*

*الله يعطيك الف عافية*

*سلمت يمناك*

*بانتظار جديدك القادم*





*اختك ,,, نور علي*

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

ما يطلعون عندي الصور  

بس العموم مشكوره اختي 

الله يعطيج العافيه يارب

----------


## نــ 2006ـــــور

*يسلموا ع الصور*

----------


## hope

مشكوورة على الصور بس ممكن استفسار؟؟
هذا النمر 2006؟؟
لأنه شفت مكياج اسمه النمر بس شكله غير هذا الشكل ومكتوب عليه ( النمر 2006)
مادري ادا كان نفسه لو لا
راح احاول انزل الصورة الي عندي

تحياتي
سوسو الأمورة

----------


## جنة الحسين (ع)

سلام ..

مشكورة خيتوو على الصور الروعة ..

يعطيك العافية ..

تحياتي القلبية ..

جنة الحسين (ع)

----------


## زهرة الليليوم

فعلا المكياج مره حلو وينفع للسهرات لما يكون الفستان نعوووم وبسيط
الف الف شكرررررررررر

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

هذااا رهيب مرررة 
الصراحة من شفت العنوان اتوقعت اشوف جلد نمر وكدا ماتوقعت كدا حلووين
يسلمو خيتو

----------


## احلى صدفة

مااشووووووف شي

بس شكراااا

----------


## العجمية

اااي حلو بس ثقيل

----------


## بسمات

بيجننوووووووووو

والله بياخدو العقل

----------

